# how many times a day does your dog poo? lol



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am just kind of wanting to get an idea from those who know how many times a day they do number 2. I think leila poops a lot..lol :laughing9: definitely more than my other 2 dogs. Since she is doing it inside on pads I know how much she does. So far today 3 x geesh and its only 5:30 pm. Is this an excess? I got tootsie rolls coming out of my ears!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Ew, the thought of relating a dog poo to a tootsie roll... just made me hate that candy even more LOL. 

Sugar would go once a day unless she went inside... She went in the morning. I was expecting at least twice but nope.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Lo is almost 5. She will go once a day, maybe and only once in a great while, twice. 
Finn is almost 3. He goes 2 times a day, a few days a week he does 3. 
Dexter is a puppy still, almost 5 months. He will go at least 4 times a day... Sometimes very little, but still! 
I remember Lo and Finn poo-ing a lot when they were babies... don't exactly remember when they slowed down!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh, okay well it must be related to her age. she is 12 weeks today.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I didn't realize that! Good to know.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine all go twice a day. Once after breakfast, and once after dinner.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody goes once a day, usually after breakfast. Occasionally he will go twice a day. Sometimes he skips a day. His poops are very, very small since he is raw fed.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky goes once a day generally, but its big lol! 

The exception to this rule is, if we go 2 walks at the weekend, even if he has just done a poop, he ALWAYS manages another when he is on his walk!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Over the course of the past year, I have noticed that the answer
to this question was based on how many meals they ate per day.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine usually go once, but sometimes twice.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Twice a day, but sometimes once. Their poops are small and not stinky. 
They are raw fed chi's.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

My 2 go first thing in the morn, then maybe another twice during the day after their meals.
They are pretty small and dont stink and they are fed on Acana.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Lol @ Rocky. All that walking must really poop him out! haha:laughing8:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh, leila's dont smell either. Haha chihuahua's poop don't stink!:laughing7:


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco goes twice a day.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Once or twice a day - the size of a small tootsie roll (sometimes 2) depending on who's poo it is. LOL They are raw fed for what it's worth.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy goes once maybe twice a day, yesterday she didn't go at all.. She's raw fed also and her poos are probably the size of a long finger nail but a bit smaller and they don't have any odor. She's raw fed.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine generally go two or three times a day. Once in the morning between 6 and 8... then sometime between 1 and 7 on their lunch or evening walk. Sometimes they will go a third time on their nightly walk before bed, sometimes not. Tootsie roll sums it up pretty well, lol. They are fed organic chicken kibble from a local distributor twice a day.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy and Pixie usually go twice a day. Occasionly only once. Its very small, pixies in tiny i have to hunt thru the grass to find hers!! They are both RAW fed x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine go once in the morning and once at night. Every once and a whilr, they will go in the afternoon. Billy went more aften when I first got him, but I think it was because he was 6-months old and I was feeding him three times a day. And mine are fed Blue Buffalo.


----------

